# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Μελέτη και Κατασκευή Ενισχυτή RF στ Τάξη Ε

## Ακρίτας

Φίλοι συμφορουμίτες, καλή είναι η ενασχόληση με τα παλιά καλά λαμπάτα, είτε στη μορφή τού αυτοταλάντωτου είτε στις εκδόσεις με 3 η 4 στάδια, αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε να προχωρήσουμε και λίγο τεχνολογικά; Αναφέρομαι φυσικά στους εραστές της ιδιοκατασκευής, ραδιοερασιτέχνες και μή, μιας και τέτιοι ενισχυτές είναι ήδη δημοφιλείς στη βιομηχανία των φορητών, κυρίως, τηλεπικοινωνιακών συσκευών. Ο λόγος είναι ότι χαρακτηρίζονται απο πολύ υψηλή απόδοση (έχει αναφερθεί και πάνω από 95%) κάτι που είναι ιδιαίτερα επιθυμητό όταν πηγή τροφοδοσίας είναι μια μπαταρία. 
Το άλλο σημαντικό χαρακτηριστικό τους είναι ότι αποτελούν διατάξεις ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΜΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΙΚΕΣ δεδομένου ότι το ενεργο στοιχείο, τρανζίστορ ή mosfet, λειτουργεί ως διακόπτης με δυό μόνο καταστάσεις, ανοικτό - κλειστό. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε διαμορφώσεις CW (ναι, υπάρχει και αυτό) ή ΑΜ (ποιός είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει αυτό) ή FM αν μιλάμε για την περιοχή VHF - UHF. 
Το καλό είναι ότι στις χαμηλές, τουλαχιστον, συχνότητες (MF χαμηλά HF) μπορούμε να πειραματιστούμε άνετα δεδομένου ότι τα απαιτούμενα εξαρτήματα είναι πάμφθηνα (με λίγα ευρώ παίρνεις μια χούφτα). Αλλά και πρακτική εφαρμογή να μη σκέπτεται κάποιος, και μόνο σαν γνώση αξίζει τον κόπο.
Εδώ και λίγο καιρό λοιπόν ξεκίνησα μια τέτοια "πιλοτική" κατασκευή που τώρα έχει προχωρήσει σε ικανοποιητικό στάδιο. Ανοίγω το θέμα εδώ και όχι στις "κατασκευές" γιατί εκεί σκέφτομαι  να παρουσιάσω, εν καιρώ, κάτι ολοκληρωμένο.
Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε, έπεται συνέχεια.

----------

αθικτον (07-03-13), 

ChristosK (06-03-13), 

p.gabr (06-03-13)

----------


## p.gabr

Ωχχχ σε μπελάδες θα μας βάλεις πάλι

Τι να ξέρουμε από switching βρε Γιώργο , θα σε τρελάνουμε στις ερωτήσεις


υγ
Αυτό κάνει για αρχή;

----------


## Antonis12

http://www.lu8eha.com/microhobby/microhobby.htm ενα απλό και καλό σχεδιο για αρχή.Ο πομπός ειναι πολύ δημοφιλής στην Ολλανδία.Με αλλαγή των πηνίων βγαίνει στα μεσσαία.Τον ειχα δοκιμασει στους 6.5(με αλλαγη των πηνιων) σε dummy load και έβγαλε γύρω στα 18 βαττ  μετρημένος σε bird χωρις διαμορφωση.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ψυχραιμία παιδες, δεν μου φάνηκε και τόσο δύσκολο. Παναγιώτη, η κατασκευή της  παραπομπής σου είναι καλή για πιο προχωρημένο σταδιο. Θα ξεκινήσουμε με  κάτι σαν του Αντώνη (τελευταία βαθμίδα), σχεδιάζοντας το όμως εξ'  αρχής.

*Ενδεικτική βιβλιογραφία*.

"Class-E RF Power Amplifiers", Nathan O. Sokal, WA1HQC, _QEX Jan/Feb 2001_
"Design of Input Matching Networks for Class-E RF Power Amplifiers", Firas Mohammed Ali Al-Raie, _High Frequency Electronics, Jan 2011_

Αυτά  είναι δυο μόνο από τα πολλά άρθρα και εγχειρίδια που μπορούμε να βρούμε  ελεύθερα στο διαδίκτυο. Είναι σύντομα, κατανοητά και περιέχουν όλες τις  απαραίτητες πληροφορίες τουλάχιστον για το επίπεδο στο οποίο θα  ασχοληθούμε εμείς. Σημειωτέον ότι ο Nathan Sokal έχει και την πατέντα  της τάξης Ε. 

Ες αύριον τα σπουδαία. Καληνύχτα.

----------


## ChristosK

Σχετικό με το θέμα όμως σε τάξη F. Τόσο εύκολο!
Tyler, V.J: A New High Efficiency High Power Amplifier
Marconi Review , Vol XX1, No.130, 1958, p.96

----------


## fm355

kai kati apo emena 
sorry gia greek list eimai ston server
http://www.shortwaveradio.co.uk/FAT5...e_release1.pdf

----------

ChristosK (06-03-13)

----------


## Ακρίτας

ΟΚ. Αντώνη είδα την παραπομπή, ενδιαφέρουσα. Χρήστο δεν βρήκα το ίδιο κείμενο αλλά πολλά άλλα που το χρησιμοποιούν σαν πηγή. Όπως και να έχει το θέμα εμείς ξεκινάμε με μια απλή διάταξη και μακάρι να το προχωρήσουμε σε πιο σύνθετες.

*Λιγη θεωρία.*

Να θυμίσω τις πηγές (δυο από τις πολλές που υπάρχουν):

*1*. "Class-E RF Power Amplifiers", Nathan O. Sokal, WA1HQC, _QEX Jan/Feb 2001_
*2*. "Design of Input Matching Networks for Class-E RF Power Amplifiers", Firas Mohammed Ali Al-Raie, _High Frequency Electronics, Jan 2011_.

  Η απόδοση ενος σταδίου ενίσχυσης μπορεί να μεγιστοποιηθεί αν αντίστοιχα ελαχιστοποιηθούν οι απώλειες ισχύος, δηλαδή το μέρος εκείνο της ισχύος που παρέχει το τροφοδοτικό και καταναλώνεται οπουδήποτε αλλού εκτός απο το φορτίο. Το πιο σημαντικό μέρος αυτής της χαμένης ισχύος καταναλώνεται επάνω στο ίδιο το ενεργό εξάρτημα, FET ή διπολικό τρανζίστορ (ή λυχνία αν και δεν θα ασχοληθούμε τώρα με αυτές).
  Είναι δεδομένο ότι επάνω στο ενεργό στοιχείο εφαρμόζεται μια υψηλή τάση από το τροφοδοτικό κατά τη διάρκεια τμήματος της περιόδου και το ίδιο εξάρτημα άγει ένα υψηλό ρεύμα κατά τη διάρκεια ενός τμήματος της περιόδου αντίστοιχα. Η βασική ιδέα της τάξης Ε είναι ότι το κύκλωμα εξόδου του ενισχυτή μπορεί να διευθετηθεί έτσι ώστε οι δύο αυτές καταστάσεις να μή συμπίπτουν χρονικά στο ίδιο τμήμα της περιόδου. Ετσι η κατανάλωση ισχύος στο ενεργό στοιχείο διατηρείται χαμηλή σε όλη τη διάρκεια της RF περιόδου γιατί:
  1. Στην κατάσταση "ON" η τάση είναι πολύ κοντά στο 0 ενώ το ενεργό στοιχείο διαρρέεται από υψηλό ρεύμα.
  2. Στην κατάσταση "OFF" το ρεύμα είναι 0 ενώ στο ενεργό στοιχείο εφαρμόζεται η υψηλή τάση από την τροφοδοσία.
Στις φάσεις της μεταγωγής:
  3. Η ανύψωση της τάσης στο ενεργό στοιχείο καθυστερεί έως ότου το ρεύμα ελαττωθεί περίπου στο 0.
  4. Η τάση στο ενεργό στοιχείο επιστρέφει στο 0 (αν προκειται για FET ή κάτι περισσότερο αν πρόκειται για διπολικό τρανζίστορ) πριν το ρεύμα αρχίσει να αυξάνει.

Διαφορές από τους ενισχυτές τάξης B και C.

  Μεταξύ των διατάξεων σε τάξη Ε και αυτών σε Β ή C υπάρχουν δυό τουλάχιστον *θεμελιώδεις* διαφορές:
  1. Το κύκλωμα εξόδου σε μια διάταξη τάξης Ε δεν σχεδιάζεται με σκοπό την προσαρμογή της αντίστασης του ενεργού στοιχείου στην αντίσταση του ωφέλιμου φορτίου, αλλά με σκοπό να εξασφαλίσει τις παραπάνω 4 προϋποθέσεις (και κάποιες άλλες ακόμα).
  2. Η διάταξη τάξης Ε ρυθμίζεται να λειτουργεί στην περιοχή που η μέγιστη τάση και το μέγιστο ρεύμα καταλαμβάνουν αντίθετες περιοχές (ημιπεριόδους) της περιόδου RF, ενώ στις διατάξεις B και C συμβαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Ρυθμίζονται έτσι ώστε η μέγιστη τάση και η μέγιστη ένταση να συμπίπτουν.

Έπεται συνέχεια...

----------


## Ακρίτας

*Λίγη ακόμα θεωρία...
*
Στην παρακάτω εικόνα φαίνονται οι ιδανικές κυματομορφές τάσης και ρεύματος στο ενεργό στοιχείο καθώς και η θέση τους μέσα στη διάρκεια της περιόδου.

schema3.jpeg

Έχουν προταθεί και υλοποιηθεί αρκετές συνδεσμολογίες που επιτυγχάνουν τα παραπάνω κριτήρια. Εμείς θα ασχοληθούμε με την απλούστερη, που δεν χρειάζεται  "δύσκολα" εξαρτήματα, όπως μετασχηματιστές και πάνω απ' όλα είναι "σχεδιάσιμη" δηλαδή υλοποιείται σύμφωνα με ότι βγαίνει απο την επίλυση των εξισώσεων χωρίς να χρειάζονται πολλές δοκιμές και πειραματισμοί.

schema4.jpeg

Στο παραπάνω κύκλωμα εμφανίζεται διπολικό τρανζίστορ. Στη περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιούμε mosfet λίγα πράγματα αλλάζουν σε ότι αφορά τον υπολογισμό του κυκλώματος εξόδου. Στη δική μου κατασκευή χρησιμοποίησα mosfet και στο εξής θα αναφερόμαστε σε mosfet. Το *L1* αυτού του κυκλώματος είναι rfc (σε κάποιες άλλες συνδεσμολογίες είναι μέρος του συντονισμένου κυκλώματος). Ο *C1* είναι ο πυκνωτής "εκτροπής" (shunt λέει το αγγλικό κείμενο, δεν ξέρω αν το μεταφράζω σωστά). Τα *C2* και *L2* αποτελούν το συντονισμένο κύκλωμα εξόδου και η *R* είναι η αντίσταση φορτίου.

Να πώ εδώ ότι καλό θα είναι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να κατεβάσουν τα δυο PDF που αναφέρω, γιατί όλα τα σχέδια, διαγράμματα κλπ, βρίσκονται εκεί με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

Έπεται συνέχεια...

----------

p.gabr (06-03-13)

----------


## p.gabr

ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ

Και του Αντώνη ήταν πολύ κατατοπιστικό  Ωραιοοοο 
Αντε να μάθουμε και κάτι ΝΕΟ 

ΕΚΤΟΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ
Γιώργο δεν θα έχεις άλλη ευκαιρία Συνδύασε το ......31 ιουλιου

----------

Ακρίτας (06-03-13)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> ΕΚΤΟΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ



*Τί; Ποιός; Πού;* Την προηγούμενη φορά είχα σοβαρά προβλήματα και δεν μπόρεσα. Φέτος δεν το χάνω.

----------


## p.gabr

Xαλαμε το θέμα αλλά εχουμε καιρο να συζηταμε
όταν το άκουσα σε θυμήθηκα
http://www.ticketpro.gr/home/

----------

Ακρίτας (06-03-13)

----------


## Ακρίτας

ΟΚ. Επαναφορά.

*Οι εξισώσεις*.

Ο υπολογισμός των στοιχείων του κυκλώματος γίνεται μέσω μιας σειράς απλών εξισώσεων. Ο Nathan στο (*1*) παρουσιάζει αναλυτικά την διορθωμένη έκδοσή τους. Στην πρώτη εκδοχή δεν συνυπολογίζονταν η επίδραση του Q loaded του κυκλώματος με αποτέλεσμα να προκύπτουν λάθη της τάξης του 30%. Ανάμεσα στις αναφορές του συγγραφέα είδα και δυο Έλληνες επιστήμονες (Avratoglou and Voulgaris). Μια πιο συμμαζεμένη μορφή των εξισώσεων δίνει ο Mohammed στο (*2*), σελ 2.  Δεν έχει νόημα να μετεγγράψω εδώ τις εξισώσεις γιατί είναι μακαρόνια (και για κάποιον άλλο λόγο που θα γίνει κατανοητός αργότερα). Αυτές που μας χρειάζονται ειναι οι (3), (4), (5) και (6).

Οι παράμετροι που χρειάζεται να εισάγουμε είναι:
1. Η κεντρική συχνότητα λειτουργίας του ενισχυτή,* f*.
2. Η τάση λειτουργίας, *Vdd*.
3. Η επιθυμητή ισχύς εξόδου *Pout*.
4. Η επιθυμητή τιμή *Qloaded*.

Εσείς που δεν διαβάζετε βιαστικά αυτές τις γραμμές ("προχώρα στο παρασύνθημα και μη μας πρήζεις με εξισώσεις") θα παρατηρήσατε ότι η αντίσταση φορτίου *R* δεν είναι γνωστή εκ των προτέρων. Αυτή προκύπτει από την πρώτη κατά σειρά εξίσωση, την (3) και χρησιμοποιείται στη συνέχεια για τον υπολογισμό του πυκνωτή εκτροπής *C* στην (4), και των στοιχείων του συντονισμένου κυκλώματος *Co* και *Lo* στις (5) και (6) αντίστοιχα.
Αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα δεδομένου ότι στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή περιλαμβάνεται συνήθως και ένα φίλτρο περαιτέρω περιορισμού των αρμονικών που μπορει να υπολογιστεί έτσι ώστε να κάνει συγχρόνως και προσαρμογή της αντίστασης που θα προκύψει, στα 50Ω του πραγματικού φορτίου.

Στο επόμενο θα συζητήσουμε λίγο τις τέσσερις απαιτούμενες παραμέτρους.
Καληνύχτα, έπεται συνέχεια...

----------


## fm355

http://www.shortwaveradio.co.uk/fat5_mod_1.htm

http://www.shortwaveradio.co.uk/fat5_mic_amp.htm

http://www.shortwaveradio.co.uk/fat5_RF_page.htm

----------


## Ακρίτας

Αντώνη το συγκεκριμένο κιτ (αναφέρομαι στο στάδιο εξόδου) νομίζω ότι έχει ένα...θεματάκι. Οπως και να έχει θα το συζητήσουμε παρακάτω.

----------


## Ακρίτας

*Οι παράμετροι*.

1. Συχνότητα *f*.

Οι ενισχυτές σε τάξη Ε μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν από πολύ χαμηλές συχνότητες μέχρι και μικροκύματα, ανάλογα πάντα με το ενεργό στοιχείο. Οι απλές διατάξεις, όπως αυτή που συζητάμε, περιορίζονται από το *turn off switching time* του mosfet που θα πρέπει να είναι το πολύ 17% περίπου της περιόδου. Για παράδειγμα στους 1.85 MHz το Τ είναι 540 nSec, στους 3.7 MHz το Τ είναι 270 nSec και στους 7.1 MHz το Τ είναι 140 nSec. Έτσι αν θέλουμε να λειτουργήσουμε σε αυτές τις συχνότητες το mosfet που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε θα πρέπει να έχει turn off switching time μικρότερο από 92, 46 και 24 nSec αντίστοιχα.
Δυστυχώς τα φτηνά mosfet δεν είναι φτιαγμένα για εφαρμογές RF αλλά  για ηλεκτρομηχανικά συστήματα. Για παράδειγμα το IRF510 που έχω βάλει στην κατασκευή φτιάχτηκε για να αναβοσβήνει φλας αυτοκινήτων. Πέραν λοιπόν των μεγάλων χρόνων switch on - switch off, έχουν και μεγάλες χωρητικότητες εξόδου και ακόμα πιο μεγάλες εισόδου. Άντε, την χωρητικότητα εξόδου την συνυπολογίζεις στον πυκνωτή "εκτροπής", η χωρητικότητα εισόδου όμως είναι πολυ ζόρικος παίκτης.
Ας δούμε για παράδειγμα το *FAT 5* από τον σχετικό σύνδεσμο που έδωσε ο Αντώνης. Η κατασκευή αυτή χρησιμοποιεί τέσσερα IRF640, σε συμμετρική διάταξη, ανά δύο παράλληλα. Το συγκεκριμένο mosfet έχει turn off switcing time 38 nsec και χωρητικότητα εισόδου 1850 pF. Για να φέρει βόλτα ο κατασκευαστής τα 3700 pF του κάθε κλάδου της διάταξης τα οδηγεί με τα TC4422 που είναι ειδικά drivers για mosfet ισχύος. Αυτά με τη σειρά τους έχουν ένα turn off switching time 75 nsec που θα προστεθεί στα προηγούμενα 38 nsec και θα γίνουν συνολικά 113 nsec και χωρις να συνυπολογίσουμε το σχετικό delay. Βέβαια επειδή δουλεύει σε συμμετρική διάταξη μπορεί οι περιορισμοί αυτοί να μειώνονται αλλά και πάλι μου φαίνεται πολύ. Και στο κάτω - κάτω γιατί θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις 4 mosfet και 2 drivers για να πάρεις 50 W ενώ μπορείς να έχεις το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα μέ ένα μόνο IRF530, ας πούμε.

2. Τάση λειτουργίας* Vdd*.

Η μέγιστη τάση με την οποια μπορούμε να τροφοδοτήσουμε τη διάταξή μας δίνεται από τον τύπο:
*Vdd = (BVdss/3.56)*SF*, όπου SF ένας συντελεστής ασφαλείας έστω 0.8 για παράδειγμα. Πρακτικά αυτή η τάση μπορεί να είναι περίπου το 25% της μέγιστης τάσης που μπορεί να αντέξει το mosfet πριν παραδώσει 
πνεύμα.

3. Ισχύς εξόδου *Pout.*

Αν υπολογίζουμε ότι θα επιτύχουμε μια απόδοση 80% απο τη βαθμίδα μας, σημαίνει ότι το υπόλοιπο 20% της παρεχόμενης ισχύος θα καταναλωθεί επάνω στο mosfet ως θερμότητα. Με μια απλή αναγωγή φροντίζουμε να ζητήσουμε τέτοια ισχύ ώστε η υπόλοιπη να μην υπερβαίνει την *maximum power dissipation* του συγκεκριμένου mosfet.

4. Συντελεστής ποιότητας υπο φορτίο *Qloaded.*

Το Ql που μπορούμε να εισάγουμε κυμαίνεται από *1,7879* μέχρι το άπειρο. Στην πράξη η συνηθισμένη τιμή είναι γύρω στο *5* και δεν ξεπερνά το *9*. Όσο ελαττώνεται το Ql τόσο αυξάνει το εύρος διέλευσης του ενισχυτή αλλά και η ισχύς των αρμονικών που περνούν ενώ το αντίστροφο συμβαίνει όταν η τιμή του Ql αυξάνει.
(Άσχετο αλλά ενδιαφέρον: Μπορούν να σχεδιαστούν ενισχυτές RF broadband με λυχνίες; Αν όχι γιατί :Wink: 

...και η κατασκευή είναι τώρα πιο κοντά.

----------


## p.gabr

Γιώργο δεν τα πιάνω και όλα, αλλά σιγά σιγά καταλαβαίνω

Αυτα τα ξεχνάμε τώρα;


0054copycopy.jpg   ....0055copy.jpg

ΤΟ ΑΡΧΕΙΟ του μοχαμετ δεν αποθηκεύεται βρε γαμώτο ,,θα το κόψω εικόνες

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ναι, καμμιά σχέση. Υπομονή τελειώνει η θεωρία. Παναγιώτη απο το (2) χρειαζόμαστε ουσιαστικά μόνο τις εξισώσεις, δηλαδή τις δυο πρώτες σελίδες έτσι, για να τις δούμε. Δεν θα πιάσουμε και τα κομπιουτεράκια.

----------


## Ακρίτας

*Η οδήγηση*

Θα ολοκληρώσουμε τη σύντομη αναφορά μας στην τάξη Ε με το θέμα της οδήγησης της βαθμίδας, για το οποίο δεν έχουμε γράψει κάτι ως τώρα. 

Τα δεδομένα μας είναι ότι:
1. Η διαταξη λειτουργεί με κύκλο εργασίας 50%
2. Η βέλτιστη οδήγηση επιτυγχάνεται με μια τραπεζοειδή κυματομορφή που φάση καθόδου καταλαμβάνει το 30% ή λιγότερο της περιόδου RF.
3. Τα mosfet έχουν μια τάση διέγερσης στη πύλη περι τα 3 - 4 V.

Μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε λοιπόν είτε ένα ημιτονοειδές σήμα σε συνδυασμό με μια τάση πόλωσης στην πύλη 4 V περίπου (ανάλογα με το συγκεκριμένο mosfet), είτε έναν τετράγωνο παλμό με κύκλο εργασίας 50% καί πλάτος από 0 V μέχρι μια τιμή που μας εξασφαλίζει ότι το mosfet δεν θα καταστραφεί από υπερβολικό ρεύμα κορεσμού. Την τιμή αυτή θα  εκτιμήσουμε από τις δυναμικές χαρακτηριστικές του συγκεκριμένου mosfet (8 - 10 V συνήθως). Αυτή είναι η φάση στην υλοποίηση της κατασκευής μας που θα κάνουμε τις περισσότερες δοκιμές και θα στείλουμε τα περισσότερα mosfet στον κουβά. Παρακάτω φαίνεται η κυματομορφή οδήγησης ενος mosfet από ένα ειδικό driver.


ixdd414_waveform.jpg

*Το λογισμικό*.

Όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω δεν χρειαστεί να πιάσουμε το κομπιουτεράκι. Στο διαδίκτυο μπορείτε να βρείτε calculators που υπολογίζουν τις τιμές των στοιχείων του κυκλώματος για μια απλή διάταξη τάξης Ε. Συνήθως είναι φύλλα Exel, κάποια όμως δεν συμφωνούν με τα αποτελέσματα που βγαίνουν από την επίλυση των εξισώσεων. Ο σύνδεσμος που έδωσε ο Παναγιώτης στην πρώτη του απάντηση (#2) έχει μια τέτοια εφαρμογή, που είναι εκτελέσιμο πρόγραμμα και σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνεί με τις εξισώσεις.

 Όπως και να έχει το θέμα θα βρείτε εδώ συνημμένο ένα μικρό πρόγραμμα για την επίλυση των εξισώσεων που περιλαμβανονται στη βιβλιογραφία αναφοράς μας. Είναι γραμμένο σε turbo pascal και τρέχει σε περιβάλλον γραμμής εντολών (διπλό κλικ και ξεκινάει). Του δίνουμε την συχνότητα λειτουργίας σε MHz (τα δεκαδικά με τελεία, όχι κόμμα), την τάση λειτουργίας, την σχεδιαζόμενη ισχύ εξόδου και το επιθυμητό Qloaded, (κάθε εισαγωγή ακολουθείται από ENTER). Θα μας δώσει την αντίσταση φορτίου, τα στοιχεία του κυκλώματος εξόδου και τα όρια του mosfet που δεν θα πρέπει να υπερβούμε. Με οποιοδήποτε πλήκτρο η διαδικασία επαναλαμβάνεται και με το "Q" τερματίζεται. Μέσα στο ίδιο συμπιεσμένο αρχείο υπάρχει και ο πηγαίος κώδικας που μπορείτε να τον δείτε με το Σημειωματάριο.

...και η κατασκευή είναι πλέον ορατή.

----------

p.gabr (08-03-13)

----------


## Ακρίτας

*Η κατασκευή* 

(Ο Τελευταίος Πιστολέρο φτάνει στον Μαύρο Πύργο)

Ας χρησιμοποιήσουμε λοιπόν το πρόγραμμα και ας του δώσουμε τα εξής στοιχεία:

Συχνότητα          :  *1.75 MHz*  (όχι, δεν σκοπεύω να ξαναβγώ στο κλαρί, απλά δεν έχω εδώ δέκτη να ανεβαίνει παραπάνω).
Τάση λειτουργίας : *18 V*
Ζητούμενη ισχύς  : *25 W*
Συντελεστής Ql    : *7*

Το πρόγραμμα θα μας δώσει τα εξής στοιχεία:

Αντίσταση φορτίου                : *6.93 Ω*
Πυκνωτής εκτροπής (shunt)   : *2.69 nF*
Πυκνωτής σειράς                  : *2.27 nF*
Πηνίο σειράς                        : *4.41 uH*
Πηνίο rfc                             : *309.45 uH*

Το rfc υπολογίζεται έμμεσα από το πρόγραμμα, στην πράξη όμως είδα ότι ένα μεγαλύτερο αποδίδει καλύτερα και έχω *1 mH* περίπου. Επειδή χρησιμοποίησα απλούς κεραμεικούς πυκνωτές μεγάλης τάσης έβαλα παράλληλα και τρίμερ για τις ακριβείς ρυθμίσεις. Το rfc κατασκευάστηκε με 40 σπείρες σε δυό πυρήνες FT-50-43 και το πηνίο εξοδου με 28 σπείρες σε πυρήνα Τ-80-2. Για ενεργό στοιχείο χρησιμοποίησα το *IRF510* και για να κάνω τις δοκιμές μου χωρίς παραπανήσια κυκλώματα κατασκεύασα ένα *τεχνητό φορτίο 6.8 Ω / 20 W*.
Για τους ελέγχους χρησιμοποίησα παλμογράφο και η διέγερση του ενισχυτή έγινε απο το παρακάτω PLL, που έχω ρυθμίσει για βήμα 1 KHz και έχω αντικαταστήσει τους μικροδιακόπτες με thumpwheels. Επισης το τροφοδοτώ με 12 V και μπορώ να έχω έξοδο είτε τετράγωνο παλμό είτε ημίτονο μέσω ενός φίλτρου χαμηλής διέλευσης.

synth-11.gif

Το θεωρητικό διάγραμμα είναι το παρακάτω

classes.png
Το κύκλωμα εισόδου έχει προκύψει από έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο και πειραματισμούς. Στην αρχή έδωσα στην είσοδο παλμό πλάτους 12 V και έστειλα το 510 αδιάβαστο στον κουβά. Μετά δοκίμασα με ημίτονο και πήρα μερικά Watt στην έξοδο. Τελικά κατέληξα στον παλμό με τη ζένερ να τον περιορίζει στα 7.4 V, που νομίζω ότι πλησιάζει το όριο. Η ισχύς που πήρα ήταν *21 Watt* και κάτι ψιλά, η απόδοση όμως ήταν κάτι λιγότερο από *80%*. Πάντως, ενώ οι αντιστάσεις του φορτίου είναι στα πρόθυρα του καπνίσματος, το mosfet (επάνω στο ψυγείο) είναι απλώς ζεστό προς χλιαρό. Υποθέτω ότι το πηνίο σειράς είναι μικρότερο από αυτό που υπολόγισα και η βελτιστοποίηση θα κινηθεί προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση. Όταν θα ειμαι ικανοποιημένος θα φτιάξω το κύκλωμα προσαρμογής για τα 50 Ω στην έξοδο και θα αρχίσω με τη διαμόρφωση. Να σημειώσω ότι για υπολογισμούς πηνίων και φίλτρων χρησιμοποιώ calculators που υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο.

Στις φωτογραφίες που επισυνάπτω φαίνονται όλα. Να σημειώσω ότι η κυματομορφή της εξόδου είναι σχεδόν τέλειο ημίτονο, χωρίς δόντια και αγκάθια, ενώ η κυματομορφή της εισόδου είναι παρμένη κατ' ευθείαν από την πύλη του mosfet και προσωπικά μου μοιάζει αρκετά καλύτερη από αυτή που δείχνω στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου. 

Επειδή κάθε κατασκευή θα πρέπει να έχει κάποια χρησιμότητα έβγαλα το τεχνητό φορτίο και έβαλα μια λάμπα 12 V / 20 W, δηλαδή 7.2 Ω (εν θερμώ). Τώρα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τον ενισχυτή μου και για πορτατίφ.

----------

p.gabr (08-03-13), 

TSAKALI (15-03-13), 

^Active^ (09-03-13)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Τελικά οι κεραμεικοί πυκνωτές σε σειρά με το φορτίο αποδεικνύονται προβληματικοί. Παρά το γεγονός ότι άλλαξα αυτούς που φαίνονται στη φωτογραφία με τέσσερις παράλληλα (6 KV), ζεσταίνονται με αποτέλεσμα να μεταβάλλεται η χωρητικότητά τους και να αλλάζει η ρύθμιση. Για μεγαλύτερη ισχύ σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί άλλη λύση.

----------


## p.gabr

Kαλησπερα ΓΙΩΡΓΟ

Μήπως επειδή έχεις χαμηλή αντίσταση φορτίου;
Γιατι εάν έχεις 7 ωμ φορτίο τότε θα έχεις ρεύμα στα 1,5+ αμπέρ

----------


## Ακρίτας

Καλησπέρα Παναγιώτη.
Αυτό φαίνεται σωστό. Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί έτσι. Τώρα θα δώ μετά την προσαρμογή πως θα συμπεριφερθεί το κύκλωμα. Όπως είναι πάντως θέλει γύρω στο 1 λεπτό για να σταθεροποιηθεί, και οι πυκνωτές ειναι αρκετά ζεστοί.

----------


## HFProject

Στο Avatar μου θα δείς φωτο του παλμογράφου μου με δοκιμές ενισχυτή σε τάξη Ε.

Έχω φτιάξει και δικό μου calculator.

Μπράβο !!!!!!!

----------


## p.gabr

Γιώργο σε έσκισα...... κοίτα πως την άναψα εγώ






Εκτος της πλακας θελω να πω οτι .....Η χρήση κατάλληλης λάμπας ( νήματος ) είναι αποδεκτή λύση σαν φορτίο στα HF

----------


## Ακρίτας

Κώστα, να είσαι καλά. Πάντα είχα απορία τί απεικονίζει το avatar σου.

Παναγιώτη, τα στοιχεία του ενισχυτή τα υπολόγισα σκόπιμα έτσι ώστε να μου δώσει έξοδο στα 7Ω και να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω  μια λάμπα 12V / 20W για τεχνητό φορτίο. Άλλο να το βλέπεις στον παλμογράφο και άλλο να το βλέπεις σε φώς ζωντανό. Για να καταλάβεις μέχρι που φτάνει η τρέλλα, πριν από πολλά χρόνια έφερα από την Αμερική δυο λάμπες 110V / 150W ειδικά για να τις χρησιμοποιώ ως τεχνητό φορτίο. Στο κύκλωμα αυτό βέβαια, όταν έκαψα το mosfet είπα να φτιάξω το φορτίο με τις αντιστάσεις για σιγουριά.

Τωρα, αφού μάθουμε ό,τι μάθουμε από το την πιλοτική κατασκευή θα φτιάξουμε κάτι πιο σοβαρό, στα 100W, ας πούμε. Και οι εμπειρίες όσων φίλων έχουν ασχοληθεί με αυτούς τους ενισχυτές, καλοδεχούμενες. 
Παρεπιπτόντως, παρά το σχετικά υψηλο Ql του κυκλώματος το εύρος διέλευσης είναι ικανοποιητικό. Σε μια απόκλιση +- 20 KHz από την κεντρική συχνότητα δεν παρατηρείται πτώση στην ισχύ της εξόδου. Κάποια στιγμή θα το μετρήσω με περισσότερη λεπτομέρεια.

----------


## gcostas

Για σας 
     από τώρα οικονομίες για τα εισιτήρια , 40 Ε το άτομο δεν είναι λίγα για μένα , ακόμα και για τον BD.
                                      Costas

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Για σας 
>      από τώρα οικονομίες για τα εισιτήρια , 40 Ε το άτομο δεν είναι λίγα για μένα , ακόμα και για τον BD.
>                                       Costas



Δεν το έπιασα Κώστα. Τί παίζει;

----------

